# مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف للعمالة اليمنية في دول الخليج العربي



## م لطف العليان (28 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يشرفنا التعامل معكم و توفير كل احتياجكم من العمال والموظفين من اليمن[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في جميع التخصصات ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع استعدادنا لتمثيلكم.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- في اختيار الموظف و القيام باختباره بالتعامل مع خبرا مختصون.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- ارسال التقارير الاسبوعية عن وضع العمالة والتاشيرات .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- متابعة المعاملة و استخراج التأشيرات و التأكد حتى سفر الموظف .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : نعتبر وكلاء توظيف لشركات سعودية كبرا ونتعامل معها بكل اخلاص وامانة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فريق متكامل من اجل خدمتكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معتمدون في جميع الدوائر الحكومية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م / لطف العليان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكتب الرئيسي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اليمن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] صنعاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقابل السفارة السعودية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جوار اجياد للسفريات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وللتواصل معنا على العناوين والأرقام التالية :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
P.O. Box: (400) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صنعاء ص. ب. ( 400)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الترخيص : (3725)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Mobile:00967771333310 Tel : 00967-1-265917 Fax: 00967-1-262872
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المركز[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرع إب – شارع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling
Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing
Email: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] or [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​


----------

